# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  نك نيم بالانجليزي

## زهـور

*انشــــــــــــالله تعجبــــــــــــكم


Of all the friends I've ever met. Your the one I won't forget. And if I die before you do, I'll go to heaven and wait for you. 
*********************

When the night comes, look at the sky. If you see a falling star, don't wonder why, just make a wish. Trust me, it will come true, because I did it and I found you.

************************

Words however special... could never even start, to tell you all the love I have for you within my heart. xXx

*************************

I feel something in my heart, it's like a little flame, every time I see you, this flame lights up, this flame is special for you, because I LOVE YOU!.…

**********************

Love under the stars... they seem very far, but you are so close the star I love the most.

***********************

Somewhere, some1 dreams of your smile & finds your presence in life so worthwhile. So when your lonely, remember its true that some1, somewhere, is thinking of u.
*********************

Theres a warmth in my heart. It haunts me when you're gone. Mend me to your side and never let go. The more I live The more I know, what's simple is true, I love you.

***********************

Falling in love is when she falls asleep in your arms and wakes up in your dreams !

*************************

My love, words however special ... could never even start, to tell you all the love I have for you within my heart!!!

***********************

The day that I'll die, when death replaces birth, I'll recognize angels' faces, because I live with one on earth.

****************************

Loving you could take my life, but when I look into your eyes, I know you're worth that sacrafice!

*************************

Heaven is the place where I would be, the day you would stop loving me!

**************************

I miss you ... I need you ... More and more .... each day ... I love you ... more than words ... can ever say.

**************************

If a big fat man creeps into your bedroom one night and stuffs you into a bag, Then do not worry 'cause I told Santa I wanted you for christmas!

********************

The hardest thing in life is watching someone you love , loving someone else.

********************

Love is hard and will always be, but remember somebody loves you and that one is ME !

***************

Don't love 1, don't love 2, but love the 1 who loves you.

*****************

The words are easy when the ******** is LOVE !

*******************

----------


## hope

مشـكوره حبيبتي زهـوور على النك نيـمـــات ..

يعطيش الف عــــافيه ..

ولاعدمنـــا هالتواجد


تحيــاتي

----------


## كبرياء

I feel something in my heart, it's like a little flame, every time I see you, this flame lights up, this flame is special for you, because I LOVE YOU!.…

----------


## تأبط بودره

كلام big
يسلمووو...

----------


## زهـور

*العفو خيتو حور العين*

*والله لايحرمنا من ردودك*

----------


## زهـور

*العفوو خيتو كبرياء*

----------


## زهـور

*الله يسلمك تأبط بودره*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*تســـلمي أختي زهـــور على تووواجدك الممــيز* 

*وأبـــداعك الحــلو*

*مــاشــاء اللـه عـــليك*

----------


## زهـور

*مشكورة اسيرة الشوق على تواجدك*

----------


## سمراء

*نكآات مره حلوين*
*يسلموو حبيبتي زهوور*
*ربي يعطيج الف عافية*
*لاعدمناكِ*

----------


## MOONY

Love is hard and will always be, but remember somebody loves you and that one is ME !


شكرا لكِ 
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## زهـور

*مشكورين على مروركم الحلو*

*الله لايحرمنا من ردودكم*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

نكااات خطيرة
يسلمووووو

----------


## سكرة التصميم

*جدا راائع شكرا لكي غاليتي*

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكورة اختي ورحم الله والديك

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

شكرا على التوبيكات

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يسلموووووووووووو ع النك نيمات الحلوة
تحياتي

----------

